# Butt Searched



## BBWMoon (Jun 19, 2007)

Butt Searched...
The "C" Word...
*Colonoscopy*


I'm having one of those today. I've had a hernia for some time now that seems to have become more of an issue. I've been having digestive problems.

Last night I started on the "MoviPrep" prescription. 32oz of lemon crap.
Then you sit in the bathroom and see stars. (or was that my People Magazine?)

First thing this morning, I began the ritual all over again... Stars and everything...

My Appointment is at 2pm today, and I haven't eaten a thing since, (What day is it today>?) Sunday night. SUNDAY NIGHT! I'm starving! I'm not even going to talk about it...

So, I've taken the Lemon crap like a good girl, and now I get to go be the Fat girl lying on the table... eh, I think I'd rather be doing something else.
ANYTHING ELSE! :doh: 

But, it's worth it... Ben's so supportive, and I'd like to get this all straightened out prior to my future plans. Hey! I've got future plans! :wubu: 

So... that's it. The car service comes to get me in a half hour, and I'm on my way to be Butt Searched.  



*Say a little prayer for me?*

Hugs,

~Allie


----------



## swordchick (Jun 19, 2007)

Good luck, Allie! I had my butt searched in 2003. And I hope that I never, ever have it done again....


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Jun 19, 2007)

My father, who subsisted for years on burned bacon and Metamucil, developed colon cancer _twice_ (surprise!), so I get to reacquaint myself with fasting and Lemon Crap every five years.  Plus I am granted the ethereal joy of kneeling in the bathtub and giving myself an enema half an hour before the colonoscopy, a procedure you seem to have been denied (next time demand your rights!). It does not get any pleasanter, but in retrospect it gets funnier. In fact, colonoscopy is basically so rife with humor that I am surprised reality TV has not yet produced "Celebrity Colonoscopy". In time, no doubt it will.:eat2:


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 19, 2007)

Allie - I am *SO* proud of you for doing this! I'm overdue for having one myself, and I know it's one of the most popular procedures to avoid (with dire circumstances), so I'm _very _happy to hear that you're having it done. 

((((((((you)))))))) best of luck, and I'm sure everything will be fine! 

I'd love to hear more about, uh... it... to help de-mystify what a colonoscopy is like for a big person... but I'll understand if you're less than overjoyed about giving any details lol. 

Do something nice for yourself afterwards! You'll have earned it


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 19, 2007)

I went through this some weeks back...not fun, but for me the worst of it was the clean out and not eating before. I do envy your lemon stuff...what I got was simply mediciney/salty brackish tasting stuff :blink: 

I actually had a good time at the hospital...I had wonderfully funny FFA nurse. Not only good medical treatment, but her attitude helped as a distraction from what was going on backside. After it was over, wife and I tried to talk her into hopping into the car and going with us for my after procedure feast.

Hopefully you'll get as good of a diagnosis as I did.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jun 19, 2007)

Allie, I'm so glad you're going. I've heard it's not so bad and they give you some nice, happy drugs. So enjoy yourself!


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 20, 2007)

I arrived on time at the Specialist's Office. I filled out the forms and was sent back to talk with the Doctor in his office. The Doctor told me that the worst was over. (The MoviPrep) He explained what would Occur during the Colonoscopy and asked if I had any questions.

I did ask if there was any difference regarding performing the procedure on larger sized patients. He said that it was usually easier on a larger sized patient. I nodded my head, but didn't pursue a reason. I think I was just nervous.

They brought me to a small recovery room and gave me a Hospital gown, I probably grimaced when I said, "Do you think this will fit" The Doctor nodded, and said "I think so". It fit. whew. 

I met the anesthesiologist Doctor, and hopped on the table. He explained what his task was, which was not a General, but more of a "Nap". I asked basically the same question, regarding being a larger person... he answered that he would be monitoring my breathing and would keep me at a level where I shouldn't feel any pain, and still remain at a "Nap" stage. He was extremely kind, and very professional. The IV took one try. I was all situated and cozy. I felt safe, and not nervous. Then he gave me the drug.
I was holding a photograph, looking at Ben's face... when I drifted off to sleep. I don't remember falling asleep, and I never felt a thing. I know I did dream, but I don't know if I was dreaming of what was happening: (Voices present, etc)

They woke me up less than an hour later, and I felt fine. A little wobbly for about ten minutes, but that was it. There was slight discomfort because of the air they used during the procedure, but after the air was passed, I felt normal.

The Doctor had taken a few tissue samples, and there was no pain at all.

He met me in the recovery room soon after, and told me that I had some minor inflamation, but other than that, gave me a clean bill of Colon Health.



I would say, if you ever need to have this done, don't hesitate. I felt almost silly for being so nervous. I really felt nothing. I mean it. Nothing.


My joke today was: "I think I was Anally Probed by Aliens  today, but I'm not sure..." 



Hugs,

~Allie


----------



## Friday (Jun 20, 2007)

My Sis is an 'oscopy nurse. She said those good drugs Vicki mentioned keep you comfortable and just barely concious enough for them to monitor your comfort while conveniently erasing all memories of the whole damn thing (except for the prep unfortunately). Now if they could just do something about the prep.


----------



## AnnMarie (Jun 20, 2007)

Glad it went well, Allie.... hopefully it will be a long time before you have to have it done again!


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jun 20, 2007)

Thank you so much for sharing all this, Allie - I'm so glad it went well for you and I'm thrilled that you shared here. 

Having a first-hand-fat (heh) account is so incredibly valuable, and hopefully your posts relieved some anxiety for those of us that still need to have the procedure - I know they did for me.


----------



## The Obstreperous Ms. J (Jun 20, 2007)

Hey Allie!

Glad to hear that you are doing well.

And also MAHZELTOV!!! on your future plans. I am very happy for you.

Love,
-J


----------



## Zandoz (Jun 20, 2007)

I'm finding what folks are saying about the "happy drugs" very interesting...my experience was different. No knocking out...no zoned out...no groggieness...nothing. I noticed no effects what so ever. I just didn't feel much beyond slightly uncomfortable pressure during the procedure. I was awake the whole time, talking with the nurse, and watching everything that went on "in there" on the scope screen. After, the only wait was for the nurse to take the IV out, and she said I had to fart before I could leave (nurse and wife had a grand time joking over that...more so when I said "Been there, done that...on the way out of the procedure room"). Within 10 minutes or so I was dressed and walking, and could have long before that.


----------



## BBWMoon (Jun 20, 2007)

I don't believe I was given "Happy Drugs" either. I was put into a "Nap" level, and didn't feel anything at all during the procedure. However, my girlfriend warned that I would be given a sort of Drug that made me feel really happy, and that I would actually have an intense craving for it afterwards.

I did wake up relieved that it was over, and surprised that I felt nothing.
(Other than the air pressure, and once I passed that... I felt normal)
But, I didn't feel giddy and didn't "Come Down" from any drug sensation.
I felt rather normal, exactly like I had taken a short nap... other than being a bit wobbly for the first 5 minutes.


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jun 21, 2007)

I had a colonoscopy years ago. It was so not a big deal. The nurses and I made jokes while it was going on and I even watched my colon on the screen. It was cool! LOL Whatever it was they gave me to knock me out just made me want to talk - and I did through the whole procedure and I felt nothing.


----------



## Michelle (Jun 21, 2007)

BBWMoon said:


> I would say, if you ever need to have this done, don't hesitate. I felt almost silly for being so nervous. I really felt nothing. I mean it. Nothing.


 
Sammie - it's a breeze! I had mine on June 4th. I was scheduled for one four years ago and chickened out and kept chickening out each year. Not sure why I was so terrified of it, but I was. This year at my annual physical my doc said she was going to insist I get one this year and her office made the appointment for me. 

Even the prep didn't bother me except having to drink so much (I'm one of those who doesn't drink many fluids either). The worse part for me was the IV because the admissions nurse who put it in was inept (my whole hand was black and blue for two weeks). They rolled me into the surgical room which was dark and warm and quiet and comfortable. I had two nurses and a female doctor. They put something in the IV, I closed my eyes and the next thing I knew, I was being rolled back to recovery. I released some gas about three times before I got dressed and that was it.

They even sent me home with full color photos.  And I was very happy and content for the rest of the day. I'd post the the pictures, but I don't have a scanner that works anymore. So it was very silly of me to be so worked up and so terrified for so long.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Jul 6, 2007)

Thanks for sharing BBWMoon. Makes me feel a bit better about mine coming up.


----------



## Sweet Tooth (Jul 6, 2007)

Did you guys know that there's a pill instead of the nasty tasting crap. It's called Osmoprep. You still have to drink a ton of water or clear liquids [whatever you might drink on the day you can't eat], but at least you get to choose what you'll be tasting.

So, I had mine today. My dad died of colon cancer several years ago, totally preventable had he gone in for one of these earlier. My grandfather and greatgrandmother also died of various digestive tract cancers, my grandfather in his 40s. So, my doc said 35 was a good time to have my first one.

The procedure itself was nothing. Even the prep wasn't terribly bad, aside from the fact that Jello is SO not filling and there were all sorts of leftovers from the 4th around. The only problems were that I got my period yesterday [4 days early, thanks a lot] so I had those cramps on top of everything and couldn't take Motrin. Plus, I both positioned myself funny on the table and had one really bad gas bubble, and that made my shoulder and my side hurt in such a way that it hurt to take a breath, reminiscent of having pleurisy. I went to get dressed and just broke out into a cold sweat from the pain, and the nurse was incredibly unhelpful about it like I was being a big baby.* But even that, honestly, is less painful than dying of colon cancer like my dad did, so I'll just suck it up and be a big girl about it.

Kudos to all of you who go through these unpleasant tests because you know that it's just something adults do, and so you don't leave behind people who miss you horribly when everything could've been caught early.

*She told me the gas bubble would work itself out through walking. Well, I couldn't even sit up without breaking out into a sweat let alone get dressed, like the worst stitch in my side I could ever imagine, so I'm not sure how I would get to the walking stage. I tried to explain this Catch-22 to her, but she was determined. I ignored her and said I'd just go home, since she was telling me I needed to get going. I don't think I have a low pain threshold based on how I've handled other things in the past, so I don't understand this mentality of ignoring pain that someone truly feels because you don't think what's happening to them warrants their pain level. She isn't in my body, so how would she know? But the rest of the nurses were great, and my doctor is a very nice woman. Amazing how one bad apple can affect your experience, but at least my butt doesn't hurt.


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 6, 2007)

about 2 years ago I had a "double dip" as they call it to be funny, but I had a colonoscopy, AND an endoscopy at the same time.

The hardest part was not eating. I was having it Tuesday, and Monday was a holiday weekend, and I spent it down in MA at a BBW bash, but after Sunday morning I couldnt eat. All those damn fattys eating all that yummy food!

Heathers husband John took me to the hospital. He was such a good sport. They put me totally to sleep. I remember them lifting the stee from my back side as I laid on my side, I was about to say, HEY im not asleep yet when BAM. out.

I felt no discomfort. But i was so excited to leave the hospital, because I was going to Wendys to get me a mushroom cheddar melt. While I couldnt eat the last few days I just kept telling myself that it was fine, I would get my mushroom melt whenit was over. John pulled up to the Wendys drive thru, and ordered 3 of them, and then they said " We dont have those." I literally started to cry in the car. Poor John, he didnt quite know what to do lol...I sadly selected something else, and went home. Appearanly the mushroom melt was only a MA thing, and not available in CT


----------



## Missy9579 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sweet Tooth said:


> Did you guys know that there's a pill instead of the nasty tasting crap. It's called Osmoprep. You still have to drink a ton of water or clear liquids [whatever you might drink on the day you can't eat], but at least you get to choose what you'll be tasting.
> 
> So, I had mine today. My dad died of colon cancer several years ago, totally preventable had he gone in for one of these earlier. My grandfather and greatgrandmother also died of various digestive tract cancers, my grandfather in his 40s. So, my doc said 35 was a good time to have my first one.
> 
> ...



I had the "pill endoscopy" twice. They were looking for ulcers that they believed that I had, and did not find any with the regular endoscopy. The pill one takes many more pictures, and much higher up.

The prep for this is a little worse than for the regular one. It was some like, gross, soda water type of thing. And it was for like, 36 hours before. I went to the office, and they make you wear this belt, its sort of heavy, and it attaches to about 10 leads they place on your body. I swallowed the camera, it was the size of a large vitamin It was awkward, and hard to get comfy. So i go home, with instructions to return at 4 pm. Im supposed to watch and make sure a certain light was blinking. At noon, the light was no longer blinking, I go back to the office, and it truns out that the battery had died insid ethe camera. SO they take every thing all off, and re schedule it for next week. I was livid. I had to do the prep ALL Over again the next week. 

I never did see the camera "come out" I did look, but not that hard! tehe


----------



## steely (Jul 7, 2007)

The procedure was a breeze.The prep just about killed me


----------



## bill36 (Aug 20, 2007)

swordchick said:


> Good luck, Allie! I had my butt searched in 2003. And I hope that I never, ever have it done again....



does it hurt,can you still feel it in a weird way,how far in does it go?


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Aug 20, 2007)

bill36 said:


> does it hurt,can you still feel it in a weird way,how far in does it go?



:huh:


-------


----------



## swordchick (Aug 26, 2007)

bill36 said:


> does it hurt,can you still feel it in a weird way,how far in does it go?


 
I would not know if the procedure hurt nor how far it goes in since I was knocked out. I did not hurt afterwards. The entire process, especially that disgusting solution, is horrible.


----------

